# Health/ Pedigree Papers?



## QuillyButt (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, first off, I bought my hedgehog, Ezra, from a pet store in Lafayette, LA a few months ago because I didn't like the small habitat they had him in and I was already thinking of buying a hedgehog, so it was short notice and I feel sort of bad for it because I have insecurities about not being a good hedgie parent. I am taking him to his first vet check up next week on Thursday because he's been sneezing more than I usually see him do and he also gave me a cold scare recently by him feeling very cold under his belly. Turns out he knocked his water bowl over onto his fleece blankets and burrowed himself into the wet sheets. I warmed him back up and he seems fine and back to his normal grumpy self. He eats and drinks (very loudly) regularly and I am keeping an eye out until the appointment. 

What made me feel like even more of a terrible hedgie parent is the fact that when the secretary on the phone asked me if I had any medical/ health papers for him, I hadn't the slightest memory of even getting any from the pet store. I do remember receiving a very long receipt after purchasing him, but that's all. If I don't have any papers on him, how could I get some? Will the vet provide me with any if I don't have any prior to the vet visit? If anything were to happen to my Ezra, I would feel absolutely terrible. I just want him to have a happy, healthy, long hedgie life.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

No, he's never been to a vet before, so you don't have a medical history for him.


----------

